# Warnings - Please Read



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Later this week I'll be updating the tool that the Moderators use to issue warnings.

For those that don't know, warnings points are issued for Trolling, Abusive Comment, Sourcing etc. After a set number of points is reached, the forum automatically bans the user for a set period. Essentially it functions in the same was a driving license and penalty points.

Now, here's the issue. A fair few people have old points from the old forum. When I activate the system on this new board *there's a chance that it may retroactively ban some people*, even if they've done nothing wrong.

If you suddenly find your account banned for no reason don't panic, just hit the Contact Us link at the bottom and I'll sort it.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Make sure I don't get banned. I'm the best poster on here.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes said:


> Make sure I don't get banned. I'm the best poster on here.


trying to earn browny points?

too late..

your AVI is a picture of a troll....I reckon it is an automatic, permanent ban.... :whistling:

change it to musclefood's poster or other sponsors' logo...that might worth a try


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Later this week I'll be updating the tool that the Moderators use to issue warnings.
> 
> For those that don't know, warnings points are issued for Trolling, Abusive Comment, Sourcing etc. After a set number of points is reached, the forum automatically bans the user for a set period. Essentially it functions in the same was a driving license and penalty points.
> 
> ...


Will we be able to see how many points we've got? People might calm down then when they're near a ban.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FelonE said:


> Will we be able to see how many points we've got? People might calm down then when they're near a ban.


I don't know, I'll give you a warning now - you can then look and see if its on your Profile.
I'll remove it after you've confirmed either way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I don't know, I'll give you a warning now - you can then look and see if its on your Profile.
> I'll remove it after you've confirmed either way


Ok



Lorian said:


> I don't know, I'll give you a warning now - you can then look and see if its on your Profile.I'll remove it after you've confirmed either way


Yes it's on there


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FelonE said:


> Ok
> 
> Yes it's on there


Thanks for testing - removed.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Hows this going to work? trolling etc can be construed by different people in different ways. Some might see banta while others trolling! Then to put it to a mod who could be in a bad mood or what ever could mean people get banned for the wrong reasons. Does the report post button need to be pressed to highlight inappropriate posts or is it just down to a mods sole discretion!

Don't ban me I'm just asking LOL


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hows this going to work? trolling etc can be construed by different people in different ways. Some might see banta while others trolling! Then to put it to a mod who could be in a bad mood or what ever could mean people get banned for the wrong reasons. Does the report post button need to be pressed to highlight inappropriate posts or is it just down to a mods sole discretion!
> 
> Don't ban me I'm just asking LOL


Gonna have to stop trolling the ASS users lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hows this going to work? trolling etc can be construed by different people in different ways. Some might see banta while others trolling! Then to put it to a mod who could be in a bad mood or what ever could mean people get banned for the wrong reasons. Does the report post button need to be pressed to highlight inappropriate posts or is it just down to a mods sole discretion!
> 
> Don't ban me I'm just asking LOL


See ya Steve lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hows this going to work? trolling etc can be construed by different people in different ways. Some might see banta while others trolling! Then to put it to a mod who could be in a bad mood or what ever could mean people get banned for the wrong reasons. Does the report post button need to be pressed to highlight inappropriate posts or is it just down to a mods sole discretion!
> 
> Don't ban me I'm just asking LOL


Warning Points are most commonly issued as a result of a member reporting a post. However, it may be at a Moderators discretion if they see something out of order before it gets reported.

I completely get your point about some people seeing some comments as banter, at the end of the day it's the Mod's decision and I trust them to make the right call. There was an almost identical system in place on the old board and it didn't cause any problems. I think the amount of 'banter' on UKM is testament to the fact that the Mod's aren't heavy handed. It needs to be blatant trolling or abusive to incur their wrath


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Should start handling warning points for people that go off-topic on every single damn thread! It is so annoying...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

chinease or indian ? what a head fck


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> chinease or indian ? what a head fck


Hahahahahahahahahaha

Class


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Lorian - can you consider lifting the ban talking about the banned lab. People simply just say "using banned labs test". Everyone knows what it is, is it really helping by simply calling "banned labs"


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Madoxx said:


> Lorian - can you consider lifting the ban talking about the banned lab. People simply just say "using banned labs test". Everyone knows what it is, is it really helping by simply calling "banned labs"


I'll discuss it with the Mods today.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Later this week I'll be updating the tool that the Moderators use to issue warnings.
> 
> For those that don't know, warnings points are issued for Trolling, Abusive Comment, Sourcing etc. After a set number of points is reached, the forum automatically bans the user for a set period. Essentially it functions in the same was a driving license and penalty points.
> 
> ...


how many points before the automatic ban? Is 5 points a lot?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lorian said:


> *Warning Points are most commonly issued as a result of a member reporting a post. *However, it may be at a Moderators discretion if they see something out of order before it gets reported.
> 
> I completely get your point about some people seeing some comments as banter, at the end of the day it's the Mod's decision and I trust them to make the right call. There was an almost identical system in place on the old board and it didn't cause any problems. I think the amount of 'banter' on UKM is testament to the fact that the Mod's aren't heavy handed. It needs to be blatant trolling or abusive to incur their wrath


Warning points should be issued when someone breaks a forum rule , not because some namby pamby poster gets overly offended by what could be an innocuous remark.

Trolling isn't always negative, I will freely admit I troll people on the forum, what's the harm?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Warning points should be issued when someone breaks a forum rule , not because some namby pamby poster gets overly offended by what could be an innocuous remark.
> 
> Trolling isn't always negative, I will freely admit I troll people on the forum, what's the harm?


There's a difference between established members baiting fools and new members purely signing up to cause drama and friction.

The term trolling is used far to loosely........ Check out 4chan for real trolls.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

What about blatant racism spouted? One comment being, and I quote, "Kill all muslims".

That still allowed Lozza Yeah? Sound


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> What about blatant racism spouted? One comment being, and I quote, "Kill all muslims".
> 
> That still allowed Lozza Yeah? Sound


racism is banned strictly. Unless it is against blacks, browns, yellows, africans asians arabs muslims or jews.

Thes are apparently fair game. But woe betide you if you insult a group not under this exemption.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

whats all the fuss about ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

anaboliclove said:


> how many points before the automatic ban? Is 5 points a lot?


As of today, the possible actions from points are as follows:

5 - Restricted From Posting for 24 hours
7 - 3 Day Ban
10 - 7 Day Ban
12 - Permanent Ban

Points are automatically removed after 3 or 6 months.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> As of today, the possible actions from points are as follows:
> 
> 5 - Restricted From Posting for 24 hours
> 
> ...


How's @banzi still here?


----------

